# Query liefert "Resource id #3" soll aber nur "3"



## ahykes (28. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leutz,

wie der Titel schon sagt bekomme ich dieses blöde Resource id #3 aus meiner Query! Habe schon mal hier das Forum durchgesehen, aber wie das nunmal so ist bin ich nett fündig geworden.
Um es kurz zu machen :


```
$dope=mysql_query("SELECT `rate` FROM `rate` WHERE `song` = '1' ",$dbconnect);
```

Das ist der Weg zu Variable. Nun gehe ich hin und mache ein "Echo" auf $dope. Aber es kommt dann "Resource id #3" asl Ausgabe. Woran liegt das?


----------



## Timbonet (28. Februar 2005)

Du mußt auch die Ergebnisse aus der Abfrage holen, z.B. mittels [phpf]mysql_fetch_array[/phpf].


----------



## ahykes (28. Februar 2005)

Danke! Guter Tipp!


----------

